# Need Crew Freeport Friday 9/7



## -HIC- (May 12, 2006)

My regular crew cant swing tomorrow. So I am looking for one-three crew to leave out of Freeport tomorrow AM.

This will be a nearshore trip 30~ miles or so depending on conditions.

Split actual fuel used/Bait/Ice, etc.

Shoot me an email at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

I am in a similar situation, but depending of the weather I want to go probably 50 or 60 miles out. I have a Seaswirl 2220 with a 200 Yamaha. What boat do you have?


----------



## -HIC- (May 12, 2006)

25' Cape Horn twin 150's


----------

